# KEF vs. B&W



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

hello there and thanks for reading

im thinking of either of these two surround setups, the b&w's would stretch the budget a little but maybe i can cut back in other places. i'm also open to other suggestions :bigsmile:

1. kef 5.1 speakers $3050/$3200

IQ9 Front $650 ea
IQ3 or IQ8ds rear? $500/$650 pair
PSW3500 sub $700
IQ6c center $550

2. B&W 5.1 speakers $4000

683 Front $1500 pair
DS3 Rear $850 pair
HTM61 Center $650
ASW610xp Sub $1000


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can say that the B&W 683 for front speakers will be superb, I have auditioned them and they sound just fantastic. I would go with the B&W's even if it stretches your budget it will be a life long investment and well worth it in my opinion.
You could save a few bucks by going with an SVS PB12-NSD/2 on clearence right now for only $799 and I guarantee that it will out preform the B&W.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I have to agree with Tony. If you can get the B&W now, go with it and you'll be happy that you did.

Bob


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i'd vote for the iQ series by KEF.

but I disagree with both the subwoofer choices  there are much much better options 

www.svsound.com


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I would also vote for KEF. The XQ and Reference series that I've heard from them in the past were phenomenal. Was never a fan of the old Q series but the newer ones seem to have advanced from when I listened to them. See if you can listen to both. I don't think you can go wrong either way. 

IF you can stretch your budget or don't mind going used, take a look around for some 3 year old or so XQ or Reference speakers. They were IMHO some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. By comparison I thought the B&W's were more laid back which a lot of people like, but the KEF's were never overstated or understated.. if that makes any sense.:coocoo: The old 205's were my fav, but the 203's and even the 201's if you're using a sub sounded amazing. Let us know and post some pics!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Happened upon these at Audiogon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

so were tied, but the b&w ppl seem more confident so i think b&w is winning at the moment :boxer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

it would also be great if you guys could take a look at my other thread :bigsmile:
im trying to figure out exactly what i think i want this week at least... :coocoo:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-systems/10491-need-some-advice-system-half.html


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

mcsnickel said:


> so were tied, but the b&w ppl seem more confident so i think b&w is winning at the moment :boxer:


Well, having experience with both I'm pretty dang confindent in KEF over B&W but didn't want to offend anyone. In the end it's up to your ears. I would not buy based on what a few strangers told you over the internet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> Well, having experience with both I'm pretty dang confindent in KEF over B&W but didn't want to offend anyone. In the end it's up to your ears. I would not buy based on what a few strangers told you over the internet.


k, way to get your point across :heehee:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> You could save a few bucks by going with an SVS PB12-NSD/2 on clearence right now for only $799 and I guarantee that it will out preform the B&W.


I think the $799 have been gone for a while, it's been $899 for the black for months now, unless I'm missing something (and add $99 shipping). Even still, a great price and great product compared to the competition.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> In the end it's up to your ears. I would not buy based on what a few strangers told you over the internet.


 Print that and paste it on your wall. It's good to get opinions, but that is the bottom line when it comes to audio. Trust your ears.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bob_99 said:


> thxgoon said:
> 
> In the end it's up to your ears. I would not buy based on what a few strangers told you over the internet.
> ----------
> ...


i ordered a 25'x5' poster of it and am in the process of figuring out what wall it'll fit on. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> I think the $799 have been gone for a while, it's been $899 for the black for months now, unless I'm missing something


On this page here it still says clearance $799 it is a discontinued line so I would assume that they still have stock or they wouldn't be advertising it. 


> In the end it's up to your ears.


Fully agree:T


----------



## frosti7 (May 23, 2008)

Neither, try the Dali (not ikon) try to find Suite


----------

